# World's Worst



## Flareth (Jun 13, 2010)

Another Whose Line game for the forum...



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> A topic is given in the form of "the world's worst [something]." The four performers come to "The World's Worst Step" (the lowest step behind the stage) and step forward one-at-a-time with examples that fit the topic. Topics could include characters (e.g. the world's worst doctor), but also other topics (e.g. the worst game show). One topic is chosen per playing, and the performers can step forward in any order, and as often as they want.


Of course, everyone can participate, not just four. And I'm playing too..so...

*opens fake envelope* You are going to act out "The world's worst person to defend in a court of law"


----------



## Barubu (Jun 14, 2010)

"Ladies and gentlemen of the jury, I'm here to prove to you that Ms.Lohan is NOT GUILTY!"


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello, I'm John Law. I'm here to prove that Joseph didn't steal those sprites!


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 14, 2010)

Me: Alright, let's open up my briefcase!
Judge and others: wtf its a sandwhich
Me: EXACTLY


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Jun 14, 2010)

What do you mean I'm not guilty?  I stabbed that despicable man right between his...wait... YOU DIDN'T HEAR THAT.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 15, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen of this supposed jury! I shall now tell you why this ugg boot is not a Pentium 5 Processor, and that will prove my client is not guilty of the crime of grand theft auto...


----------



## Lili (Jun 15, 2010)

Your honor, my client is not guilty of killing Mr. Smith because at 7:30, when Mr. Smith was found dead, my client Mrs. Smith was still deciding how to kill Mr. Smith.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm going to give my testimony in the style of a musical...~


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 16, 2010)

*walks up and waves a little too innocently*


... :D


----------



## Flareth (Jun 18, 2010)

-starts lipsyncing to Britney Spears music- ...Now, my testimony...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm telling you... My client wasn't even at the bank. He was smoking weed at the docks.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 19, 2010)

Good morning, Your Honor, I'm here to prove that my client, moot, is not responsible for the spontaneous implosion of the universe.


----------



## Togetic (Jun 20, 2010)

OM NOM NOM.

What?


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 20, 2010)

"your honor, do you want to marry me?"


----------



## Flareth (Jun 20, 2010)

Okay, I think it's time for a change of topic.

The things you are to do is: World's Worst Movie


----------



## Barubu (Jun 20, 2010)

"Sleepless in Canada"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 20, 2010)

"Snakes on a Train"


----------



## Flareth (Jun 21, 2010)

"Tissue: The Story of Boogers"


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

If you liked these movies, then I'm sorry, but:

"Shrek 5: It's Really Over This Time!"


----------



## Flareth (Jun 21, 2010)

(xDDDDDDD Good one, Zackrinian..-predicts that exactly will happen-)

"The Little Mermaid 4: Disney Really Wants Money"


----------



## Barubu (Jun 21, 2010)

"Wizards of Beverly Hills the Movie"


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Flareth (Jun 21, 2010)

"I Chase Cars: The Story of the Man Who Thought He Was A Dog"


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2010)

_The Twilight Saga: Oh Look Bella's Pregnant For The Tenth Time and Meanwhile Jacob's Doing Her Firstborn Child While Edward Stands Around Shirtless and Sparklicious_


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 21, 2010)

"Dude, where's my bologna sandwich?"


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

"Harry Potter and his new contract with Disney!"


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2010)

_You, Me, and Eevee_


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

"Barney goes to New York"


----------



## Lili (Jun 22, 2010)

_LBVP: The Love Bug versus Predator_


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Jun 22, 2010)

Part III: The ingenious adventures of Don Quixote... in space!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Flareth (Jun 22, 2010)

"Bert and Ernie Find Out Where Babies Come From"


----------



## see ya (Jun 22, 2010)

Let's Reference the Ever-Loving Fuck Out of Everything Relevant to Pop Culture and Make It as Unfunny as Possible Movie.


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 22, 2010)

The cookies of Narnia


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 22, 2010)

Middle-aged Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Lili (Jun 22, 2010)

_X-Men Origins: Failguy_


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 23, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Half Baked Prince.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay, now it's time to change the topic....

"World's Worst Person to be Stuck in Jail With"


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 23, 2010)

"Hi. I make you brownies. No, there is no oven. But, I make you brownies." (Totally stolen from "Madea Goes to Jail" XD)
or-
"Like my Shank? Is made from the last guy who was my Cellmate."


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2010)

"Do you like to spoon?"


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 23, 2010)

"Guards! My cellmate is digging a tunnel with his dinner fork!"


----------



## Flareth (Jun 23, 2010)

"I sometimes dream my life is a musical. -starts singing off key-"


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2010)

"I didn't do much, just killed a man because he cut in front of me in the line at McDonalds..."


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 23, 2010)

"I once killed a man because he looked at me funny. But that's not why I'm here. I sell porn to babies"


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 24, 2010)

"wanna spaz? c'mon, you wanna spaz. Get spazing. Spaaaaaazzzzzz"


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 24, 2010)

"I love you, you love me..."


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 24, 2010)

"Do you wanna see my little friend?" *Drops trousers*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2010)

"Hi I'm Charlie Sheen. You smell like beer."


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jun 25, 2010)

"I'm drawing a blank here. how did season 1 of prison break end?"


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 25, 2010)

"Say, you don't have a drill with you, do you?" *evil grin*


----------



## Flareth (Jun 25, 2010)

"I was put in here because I shot some people. It wasn't my fault. My mermaid made me do it!"


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 26, 2010)

" The voices say I shouldn't kill you..............yet"


----------



## Flareth (Jun 27, 2010)

Okay, that was good. New topic time.

World's Worst Boss (Work, not video game).


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 27, 2010)

"Well alright, here's your machine gun, go on a trip to Africa, and get me some of those 'invisible children'"


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 28, 2010)

You might have quit, but the contract says you still work for me!!!!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 28, 2010)

"Sing Loser for me. Yes, in the middle of the meeting."


----------



## Flareth (Jun 28, 2010)

"What? You didn't get ME a doughnut? YOU'RE FIRED!"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 28, 2010)

"I'm not paying you to use the restroom! That's $10 off your paycheck every time you go."


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 29, 2010)

"Aha! The microchip in your brain told me that you were .0000000000000000000000001 seconds late today! Back to the mailroom with you!"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 2, 2010)

"The good news is, you're getting a raise! The bad news is I've reduced your hours, so you still get the same pay as before..."


----------



## Flareth (Jul 2, 2010)

"Who's a good secretary? You are, yes you are!"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 2, 2010)

"Weeee, are the Knights, who say: 'NIC'!"


----------



## Flareth (Jul 2, 2010)

"Okay, it's time to play 'The Price Is Right or You're Fired!'"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 2, 2010)

(Hey, you said 'The World's Worst Work Boss'...)


----------



## Flareth (Jul 3, 2010)

xDDDDDD

New topic time:

"World's Worst Thing to See On Your Pokemon Game"


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jul 3, 2010)

So _that's_ where eggs come from... O.O


----------



## Hogia (Jul 3, 2010)

Shadow Serenity said:


> So _that's_ where eggs come from... O.O


Don't think I can beat that one... *shudders*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 4, 2010)

"Garedevoir, what the hell-oh. Oh my God. Kill me now."


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 7, 2010)

"Squirtle ate the Grimy Food."
"Squirtle became queasy."
"Squirtle used Water Gun!"

It's super effective.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 11, 2010)

Now, RUN A MILE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flareth (Jul 11, 2010)

"What? Charizard is evolving! -insert evolution scene- Congratulations! Your Charizard evolved into MAGIKARP!"


----------



## Missile (Jul 12, 2010)

The foe's JYNX used Flash!

OHSHI-


----------



## Lili (Jul 12, 2010)

"What's this on my PC? New mail? What's this '2 Jynx 1 Cup' thing? *clicks link*
......
HOLY FUCKBALLS WHAT IS THIS NASTY"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 14, 2010)

*Random battle starts*

A wild:





appears!

"Prepare to be 'Melvin'd'!"

*Run*

"Can't escape..."

Melvin: "You can't run from me, I have 4Kids on my side!"


----------



## Flareth (Jul 14, 2010)

"Pokemon: Cannibal Version"


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 14, 2010)

"Golem used Self-Destruct!"
'Golem, return!... Golem?... GOLEM?!?'


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 14, 2010)

Random Trainer 1- "Go, Pidgeot!

Random Trainer 2- "Go, Caterpie!"

1- Pidgeot, no!

2- 0_o  

1- Sry.

Augh! Second day in a row I was ninja'd!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 14, 2010)

*Battle Begins*

"Pokemon Master Christian O'Reilly wants to fight."

"Christian has turned into 'The Storm Christian'."

"The Storm Christian sent out Ruby Weapon."

A little while later, alright, shortly...

"Ruby Weapon has just owned you!!!"


----------



## Mai (Jul 14, 2010)

"Hmm... It suddenly got a little colder."  
*Minutes later*
"Aah!! What's that? Oh never mind. it wasn't anything."
...
"Gengar?!! Leave me alone!! I'm not a trainer!"

"AAHH! Help!!!!!!!!"

*Gengar's pokedex entry in SoulSilver:To steal the life of its target, it slips into the prey's shadow and silently waits for an opportunity. *

The pokemon world is not safe.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 14, 2010)

"Haunter uses Lick... On you!!!"


----------



## Lili (Jul 15, 2010)

Wild MANTINE appeared!
Go, STEVE IRWIN!
STEVE IRWIN used CRIKEY!
It wasn't very effective...
Wild MANTINE used DOUBLE STING!
It was super effective!
STEVE IRWIN fainted!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2010)

Christian O'Reilly wants to fight.

Christian O'Reilly sent out Spiridcass.

Spiridcass turned into Shiny Mew.

You lose...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 15, 2010)

Shorts boy: "No, I'm not wearing shorts today. What? Aren't I wearing pants? Never!"

Stay away form shorts boy, children.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2010)

*Surfs over dark patch of water*

A "Do you wish to use Dive?" Does so...

*Random battle starts*

"Emerald Weapon has appeared... And it has just owned you! With a look!!"


----------



## Lili (Jul 15, 2010)

Tentacool suddenly hugged you!
*dies from poisonous shock from tentacle stingers*


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 16, 2010)

AHAHAHAHA!!!  Cyrus wins!  The universe has ended!  You are thhe worst trainer ever!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't think I can top that...

Random Johto Newscaster:
"As it turns out, the Red Gyarados was infected with AIDS. We found its broken corpse half out of the Lake of Rage earlier this morning. I wonder if it would taste delicious lightly seasoned with nutmeg..."


----------



## Hogia (Jul 18, 2010)

*headbutts tree in New Bark Town*

Wild ARCEUS appeared!
ARCEUS used Judgment before you could send out CATERPIE!
...
.......
...........
YOU LOST THE GAME


----------



## Superbird (Jul 18, 2010)

(in Black and White)

"What do you mean the airport doesn't take you anywhere!?


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 20, 2010)

New topic- *Worst Thing to Name a Baby!*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 20, 2010)

"Everyone beats me up because my name is Mordecai Pythagoras!"


----------



## Mr Dude (Jul 20, 2010)

This is your principal speaking.  Dirty Bitch, please report to the main office.  Also, tomorrow is Crazy Hat Day.  Thank you.


----------



## Missile (Jul 20, 2010)

Congradulations! It's a healthy baby boy! What do you wanna name him Mrs. and Mr.Coholic?

Al. :D (*coughputthefirstandlastnamestogethercough*)


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Dad* Oh, honey, he's beautiful!  We need a name.  How about something starting with an A.  Maybe rhyming w/ golf...  *Nurse* So, what will you name him, Mrs. Hitler?  *Mom* I got it!  Bob!  Yeah, weren't expecting that now, were ya?


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jul 21, 2010)

"Hi, Colin!"

(Who gets the reference?)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 21, 2010)

*Points to username...*


----------



## Flareth (Jul 21, 2010)

(Well, Colin is a name that'll get your child's ass kicked. [Whose Line Joke])

Are you sure you want to name the baby "Mr. Panties"?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 21, 2010)

"Samantha Terra Locke..."

"What?"

_Her hearing is incredible..._

"I can read your mind you know!"

Yami: "Really, why don't you try reading my mind?"

*She storms off*


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2010)

"Welcome to the world, DerMuffin Schnitzel IV!"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 21, 2010)

"Mam, what's the meaning behind my name?"

"Well, your father and I had a tad too much to drink when I went into labour, and plus we were rowing at the time, Shitface Moron!"


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 21, 2010)

Quazzy Enda Hed.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 21, 2010)

New topic: *Worst way to lose a ball (in sport that is)!*

"Oh, and Justin Chatwin has charged onto the pitch and stolen the ball before Robert Snodgrass could take his Free Kick!"


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2010)

"Wait... you're shitting me, you fucking _ate it_?!"


----------



## Mr Dude (Jul 21, 2010)

Announcer:  The quarterback hikes the ball.  He throws it, and the wide receiver gets it!  He's running and running and...touchdown!  The Patriots score their first touchdown of the game!  And...wait a second folks.  Where's the wide receiver?
Quarterback:  That's the last time I throw the ball to an Abra.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 21, 2010)

what is this... 'never...ending...cheat?'
oh god, I'm stuck at the bulbakarp! What the hell do I do!


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 22, 2010)

And Mueller backs up.  He runs for the penalty kick.  He strikes it, and GOOOOOOOOAAAAAA-, wait, where's the ball?  Oh god, it went up the goaly's butt!  Oh the pain!  Well, somebody's getting a fruit basket, right Ian?

P.S., CURSE YOU PAUL, YOU TRAITOROUS BALL OF GOO!!!!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 23, 2010)

Commentator: "And Chris Doyle ran up to Cristiano Ronaldo and planted him face first in the dirt. If you watch the replay closely you can clearly see the look of excruciating agony on Ronaldo's face as the ball disappears up his arse! I guess that's what he gets for being a kno*muffled*!"


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 23, 2010)

"And you're telling me a wormhole opened up in the space-time continuum, only to eat your ball? I doubt it."


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 23, 2010)

Commentator: "And Raichu passes it to Machop who knocks it on to Elekid! He passes it wide to Magmar... No, wait *ball explodes*... And I think the Manager is going to make a substitution..."


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jul 24, 2010)

"And here's the pitch!  *boom*   Oh, the pitcher threw his Voltorb by accident."


----------



## werefish5 (Jul 24, 2010)

"The quarterback is running it in for the touchdown, and, what's this? This is unbelieveable! A pack of wild monkeys are trying to eat the ball! And the quarterback! This is a sad day in football, indeed."


----------



## River (Jul 24, 2010)

"and he goes for the kick... what the? The ball has suddenly caught fire! And now the goalies leg is on fire! Whats this? The guy from the ShamWOW commercial has run out onto the field and is attempting to put out the fire using a ShamWOW! What a play from the Product Placement team!"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 24, 2010)

"And Wayne Rooney steps up for the Penalty Kick to decide if England win the World Cup... And, what are the odds? The ball has jus evaporated into the 5th dimension!!!"


----------



## Flareth (Jul 26, 2010)

New thingy:

*World's Worst Summer Vacation*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 26, 2010)

"I know we brits are used to purely wet summers, but in Egypt..."


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 30, 2010)

Damn all these monkeys, and their planet!  Wait, what's that?!  Its... its the...the Statue of Liberty!  This must be...must be Earth!?!?!

Yes, Earth is the worst vacation spot.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2010)

Honey, look at that beatiful sunset! Oh wait, nevermind, that's just Chernobyl


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 30, 2010)

The sewage waterfall in Willie Wonka's Factory!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 30, 2010)

Out at Pluto without a helmet.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hokkaido, 60 years ago.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 31, 2010)

on Hoth, with no jacket.


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 2, 2010)

OK, how about 
*Worst Word in the English Language!*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 2, 2010)

um, that's hard so now it's 
*World's Worst dopplegangers*


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 2, 2010)

Once, some guy lost his own look-alike contest.  In the first round.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 5, 2010)

"Hi, I'm Christian O'Reilly's body double."

Christian: "WHO THE F**K IS THIS? HE LOOKS NOTHING LIKE ME! LOOK AT THE SIZE OF HIS NOSE FOR F**K's SAKE!"

Me: "Huh???"


----------

